# تحويل أوتوكاد من 3d إلى 2d



## رائد الهندسة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
إخواني أنا نزلت أوتوكاد 2007 واخترت من شاشة البداية 3d وعدم إظهار شاشة الاختيار مرة أخرى
الان كل ما اشغل اوتوكاد يجيني 3d 
سؤالي كيف احوله إلى 2d بحيث يكون كذا لما اشغله وشكرا لكم مسبقا
عجلوا يا شباب عندي مشروع رسم


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز,
إذهب إلى tools/workspace/Autocad classic


----------



## رائد الهندسة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ماقصرت


----------

